# Dolmar 7900 vs Husqvarna 372xp



## sedanman (Jan 20, 2004)

I propose a test. Chainsaworld (Marty) has a good system for evaluating saw performance. I'll be the already has data on the 372xp. I am willing to put my new 7900 in his hands for evaluation. Marty, you out there? Wanna do this? At you leisure of course, we can wait for warmer weather if you wish.


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 20, 2004)

To keep things little more on the even side, lets try a 7300 and a 372. I will personally deliver the 7300 to Marty and help him with the tests. I wanted to meet him anyway and I never seem to get around to it.
One good thing about it is, those saws have the same bar mount so we can use the same bar and chain in the same wood.
Later
Dan


----------



## sedanman (Jan 20, 2004)

My suggestion for this particular match-up comes from the fact that these 2 saws get compared alot. Perhaps a 4 way deal with a 7300,7900,372 and a 385 would settle any questions. I still want to participate. I think the same bar and 4 new (factory edge) chains should be used. I'll buy the chains and provide the bar (not been used yet).


----------



## jokers (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi sedanman,

I can see your enthusiasm for your new saw and that`s great, but the contender for the 7900 is the 385, a stock 372 would be easily outgunned by the 7900. I know that I`ll probably get some argument, but considering that I have a 385, 460Mag, and have run a 7900 a couple of times, I feel remotely qualified to say that the 7900 is a wee bit faster than the 460 and maybe as fast as the 385. I`m talking stock saws of course. That`s pretty impressive in my mind since the 7900 is two pounds lighter than the 385 and one pound lighter than the 460.

I`m thinking that I no longer need the 385, but do need a 7900.  

As far as the race between the 7300 and 372, I`d be surprised if it`s not pretty much a dead heat in much the same way that the 440 and 372 match up.

Russ


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 20, 2004)

Having just got my hands on a Makita 7301 ( Dolmar 7300 Blue & Silver sister ) it will give a 372 a run for it's money!!!


http://makita.com/res_tools/images/***/dcs7300_l.jpg


----------



## tony marks (Jan 21, 2004)

let me see if i understand this..
the 6401 7300 and 7900 all on the same chasis rite .. whats the wts. dry.
i get the impression the wt is close..
yall get one rite come on dn .. ill take ole devastater out the stall and,,see what u made of.. easy boy settle dn now.. guess i better feed im another log ..for he breaks loose agin.. still aint finished rebuilding the neighbors barn from last time..


----------



## Javelin (Jan 21, 2004)

I actually ran my personal Dolmar 7300 against a friends 372 and my dads Jonsered 2171. I could outsaw my friends husky by just a little. However when we traded saws I used the husky and he used the dolmar I outsawed him again. Not saying that I am a world champion saw cutter because my dad outsawed both of us and it did'nt matter which of the three saws he used. I think all three of these saws are very good. But I just like the dolmar for the power to weight ratio better.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 21, 2004)

What in the h*ll is Dolmar I never heard of them before I seen the name used here alot but never personally seen one. If you own anything but a Stihl or Husky in this area you are a odd ball even a Jonsered is considered odd ball.

Makita chainsaws are not even in contention for being good saws sure I will use their other tools but when it comes to chainsaws good luck on even getting it repaired here.

My choice would be the 372 atleast it is a proven saw in this area those don't trust those no name brands


----------



## ricksvar (Jan 21, 2004)

Well I'am just wonderin what size wood you'all was sawin?

Rick


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pacific _
> *What in the h*ll is Dolmar I never heard of them before I seen the name used here alot but never personally seen one. If you own anything but a Stihl or Husky in this area you are a odd ball even a Jonsered is considered odd ball.
> 
> Makita chainsaws are not even in contention for being good saws sure I will use their other tools but when it comes to chainsaws good luck on even getting it repaired here.
> ...



You stick to the notion that Husky's are the best saws. You will only miss out on what is and can be better!!!


----------



## jokers (Jan 21, 2004)

Gosh Rich, you`re starting to sound like a regular Dolmar Freak  , course anti Husky is in your blood after being a Stihl man, eh? FWIW, Pacific prefers Stihl to anything else unless he`s had a life changing experience recently. I think that he was just commenting that he would take a known quantity before an unknown like Dolmar is in so many places. If Dolmar is as good as you guys believe, they should be anywhere there`s timber in the next couple of years.

Russ


----------



## Pacific (Jan 21, 2004)

I do like Stihl over Husky but I would take Husky over a brand I never heard of. Dolmar must be a East Coast saw like I never have seen one the local saw shop has never had to repair one or get parts for one.

This area has quite a few logging companies all you see them use is Stihls of Husky you rarely see Jonsered even thou its Husky twins.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 21, 2004)

Maybe I was a little harsh on my comment to Pacific. I just can't understand a blind negative statement toward Makita ( which is Dolmar ) without having even seen or tested them.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 21, 2004)

I use Makita metal working tools on a regular basis along with their wood working tools except for their chainsaws. The local industrial/automotive store carries Makita tools I don't think they have ever ordered a chainsaw for a customer.


----------



## chainsawworld (Jan 21, 2004)

i am always at the ready for some good saw comparisions:Eye:


----------



## tony marks (Jan 21, 2004)

now this is really getting down to the metal o the thing.. ill be looking forward to the results..


----------



## buckwheat (Jan 21, 2004)

> If you own anything but a Stihl or Husky in this area you are a odd ball even a Jonsered is considered odd ball. Makita chainsaws are not even in contention for being good saws sure I will use their other tools but when it comes to chainsaws good luck on even getting it repaired here.



Oddball....mmm..... i kinda like that.


----------



## sedanman (Jan 21, 2004)

Marty, Do you have a stock 372 and 385 or data on these saws? I'd like to compare all 4 saws on the same log using the same bar and a new out-of -the-box chain for each saw. I want one person to do all the cutting so the operator does not figure into the timing. Please let us know when you'd like to do this and we'll set it up.


----------



## tony marks (Jan 22, 2004)

ifn yall pay the plane ticket.. ill volunteer to come up an run all the cuts.. that way they all got the same pro hands onum. 
or mabe same handicap is a better way o putting it.. yall have fun


----------



## chainsawworld (Jan 24, 2004)

372xp? let me see. i think i got that covered. even got an 044 for the stihl lovers. 
the old results i have for saws can't be applied for other saws. climate change, changes in the wood etc. all saws are set up as stock and when ever possible i try to run the same chain. three cuts in the same squared cant and so on.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 24, 2004)

Pacific,

Out west, there are little or no dealers for Solo, Efco, Dolmar/Makita, or Redmax. But they all make great products. I own a Solo, and am just now ordering a PP 7900 from DozerDan, and looking to find an Efco 962C, comparable to the awesome 357 Husky, but much cheaper.

I also have a quiver of Huskys and Stihls.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jan 25, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how some are so quick to cast negative dispersions on products they have not tried.


----------



## tony marks (Jan 26, 2004)

u gonna like the 962.. good all around saw ..


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m from the late 70’s where I started out with huskys when they weren’t so well known yet. Been running huskys ever since, but I’m not brand loyal. In working with my sister company from Japan they want the best quality product there money can buy. No matter the cost. My point is this dolmar/Makita thing is looming in the shadows ready to come out to be a contender. There’s a few other brands going for the top spot too. I wish we had another topic section for reviews on new saws.


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 7, 2018)

A 7900 any day of the week. more power more grunt and the same weight. I have both. Steve


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 7, 2018)

Amazing, Bill. This thread is almost 15 years old.


----------



## August76 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Amazing, Bill. This thread is almost 15 years old.


Wow. Pretty crazy 2004! In the first few posts the guy was talking about bars interchanging. He didn't mean dolmar and 372 did he?
I bought my Makita dcs6400 saw because it can be changed to a 7900. Honestly it's the best saw I've ever used..I have to evaluate the 372 more but this saw is way under rated. At 4.8hp and less cc and very well balanced compared to most saws. I love it. I also like my 52cc dolmar 111


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 8, 2018)

August76 said:


> Wow. Pretty crazy 2004! In the first few posts the guy was talking about bars interchanging. He didn't mean dolmar and 372 did he?
> I bought my Makita dcs6400 saw because it can be changed to a 7900. Honestly it's the best saw I've ever used..I have to evaluate the 372 more but this saw is way under rated. At 4.8hp and less cc and very well balanced compared to most saws. I love it. I also like my 52cc dolmar 111



Yes. As you figured out in your other thread, they both use the d009 mount. You can get adapters from a member here, @Homelite410 to run stihl bars on either one also, which is handy.


----------



## August76 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Yes. As you figured out in your other thread, they both use the d009 mount. You can get adapters from a member here, @Homelite410 to run stihl bars on either one also, which is handy.


My other older dolmar 111 would bolt up but the hole for the adjuster is not quite center enough. So I guess that is a different mount. How do these adapters work? What's different on Stihl. My 038 is my only experience with a stihl 3/8 pitch saw. My Mac even looks pretty close


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 8, 2018)

August76 said:


> My other older dolmar 111 would bolt up but the hole for the adjuster is not quite center enough. So I guess that is a different mount. How do these adapters work? What's different on Stihl. My 038 is my only experience with a stihl 3/8 pitch saw. My Mac even looks pretty close




I'm pretty sure that Dolmar uses the same k095 bars as the smaller husky saws instead of the larger d009. The k095 mount is different enough that I don't think you can make it interchangable. No idea on the Mac. 

The adapters fit over the studs and make it to the mid size stihl bars (3003 aka d025 which fit everything from the 026 to the 661) fit on those saws. The husky and the dolmar will require different adapters since the studs are spaced differently. You may have to lengthen the slot on the bar with a grinder a little bit because the husky studs are pretty far apart and you may run out of room for the chain adjuster to function.


----------



## August76 (Sep 8, 2018)

​


Ryan'smilling said:


> I'm pretty sure that Dolmar uses the same k095 bars as the smaller husky saws instead of the larger d009. The k095 mount is different enough that I don't think you can make it interchangable. No idea on the Mac.
> 
> The adapters fit over the studs and make it to the mid size stihl bars (3003 aka d025 which fit everything from the 026 to the 661) fit on those saws. The husky and the dolmar will require different adapters since the studs are spaced differently. You may have to lengthen the slot on the bar with a grinder a little bit because the husky studs are pretty far apart and you may run out of room for the chain adjuster to function.


The Makita dcs642120 and 372xp both swap perfect.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 8, 2018)

August76 said:


> ​
> The Makita dcs642120 and 372xp both swap perfect. View attachment 673642
> View attachment 673643
> View attachment 673644



Right. They're both d009 mount saws. I was takingt about the smaller Dolmar you mentioned which is k095.


----------



## August76 (Sep 8, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Right. They're both d009 mount saws. I was takingt about the smaller Dolmar you mentioned which is k095.


So maybe it would fit the 450 rancher? I'm guessing this is a lament bar. No extra nose tip . All one piece


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 8, 2018)

K095 will fit the 450.


----------



## August76 (Sep 8, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> K095 will fit the 450.


I thought so. Makes sense since the dolmar 111 is 52cc so it's in the same size class. Pretty light saw actually


----------

